# Minnesota Vikings Rebuild



## HeartlandHank (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn. I'm excited about this season. Not because I feel like we will see many W's. But, because there is so many young player. Ponder with his first real year. I'm just happy to see MN moving on from being a playoff contender most years, but no chance at a super bowl. I'm excited.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2012)

Gooooooooooooooo

beeeeeeeaaaaaaaarrrrssss!!!!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 28, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Gooooooooooooooo
> 
> beeeeeeeaaaaaaaarrrrssss!!!!


Enjoy these few more years of putting the beatdown on the Vikes. It won't last.


----------



## no clue (Aug 3, 2012)

Man.. I fear you are delusional. The vikings have only begun to suck.


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice to See a Vikes Fan.Im From Minn. And yea we are rebuilding. Would be nice toget a reciever in there to help this season, there is like 5 or 6 free agentswe should snag. We wont see a bowlfor a few years but we will get there. As long as the packers dont make it agian


----------



## no clue (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes but you see the Packers will make it again. GB looks loaded


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea the packers have a team but mccarthy is a shitty coach,he only looks good cause the players are so good. And the lions are getting better also. I think the packers wont make the bowlthis season. Everyone is still after them


----------



## no clue (Aug 5, 2012)

They better be. Pack is good! Lions will be good and Bears should be better and running out of time to get a SB with Girlacher. NFC has some power this year. San Fran will be there..Giants and Eagles. McCarthy is better than you think.


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 5, 2012)

You are right NfC north Prob has the best Division right now... maybe nfc east Is pretty strong. But Mccarthy is garbage. He looks good because they are winning with a great qb. and prob the best depth of wide recievers. When they were losing with the exact same team a few years ago, Everyone hated mccarthy. now hes a hero.He sucks. Shit Im a Vikings fan and I believe Frazier sucks. But the niners should go, eagles pack, lions maybe, bears prob. But Nfc will take the Bowl again. But afc has some tought teams too.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, I'm a Packers fan, but I lived in the Twin Cities for a few years and many of my closest friends are Vikings fans. Most of us have mutual respect for each other's teams. I may not like the Vikings, they may not like the Packers, but nobody says juvenile shit like: "Fuck the Packers! They suck!" or "The Vikings lick man butthole!" A couple of them even watched SBXLV with me and cheered for the Pack. 

And rocky, I'm not just being a homer here, but McCarthy is not garbage. That's just a silly thing to say.

Can't wait to go to a Vikings/Packers game with my friends in the Vikings new stadium.


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well that nice that you have some friends and have a nice rivalry going,but When it comes to die hard fans they really hate the rival teams, Not the player or individualpeople, just the team. I dont hate any team. i dislike the pack. I always will. Along with the lions and bears/ But on the mccarthy subject. He is Not a great coach. He has a great team. He couldnt go into a under 500 organization and win a Bowl. He was getting eaten up when they were losing, now hes a great coach?? Now Dom capers is a beast. But if the packers didnt have the talent they did, they wouldnt be even in the running, because the coach isnt that good.And Thats my opinion. And fyi That was a rough superbowlto watch cause no one wanted the steelers to win but then its the packers so what do you do lol. And the new stadium should be really nice.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 5, 2012)

rocky6106 said:


> Well that nice that you have some friends and have a nice rivalry going,but When it comes to die hard fans they really hate the rival teams, Not the player or individualpeople, just the team. I dont hate any team. i dislike the pack. I always will. Along with the lions and bears/ But on the mccarthy subject. He is Not a great coach. He has a great team. He couldnt go into a under 500 organization and win a Bowl. He was getting eaten up when they were losing, now hes a great coach?? Now Dom capers is a beast. But if the packers didnt have the talent they did, they wouldnt be even in the running, because the coach isnt that good.And Thats my opinion. And fyi That was a rough superbowlto watch cause no one wanted the steelers to win but then its the packers so what do you do lol. And the new stadium should be really nice.


Of course they need talent to be competitive. A team could have the best coach in the world, but if the talent isn't there, then the team isn't going to compete. But just because McCarthy has the talent around him, doesn't mean he's not a good coach. So what is it that makes you think he's not a good coach? 

And actually, the Packers were 4-12 the season before he joined Packers. And their only other losing season since then was the 2008 season when they were 6-10, which was also Aaron Rodgers' first year as the starter. Is that the season you're referring to when you say that people were complaining about him when the Packers were losing?

But yeah, not trying to derail this thread, but I am curious to hear your answers to my questions


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well yes, any team in any sport need some talent to compete. And yes people complain about him everytime the packers lose a game. He is horrible at clock management. His play calling in close games, and what to do in close games is not good. I mean He could not go into a franchise and rebuild it to a superbowl, with a couple good players. He doesnt have the skills. Everyone around him is skilled, every other coach on that team is skilled. He has an all star group. Shit anyone could get that team to win. I mean they win games when they didnt even have a running game. Thats not great play calling, thats talent making plays. Its just my opinion that he isnt an elite coach. Yes he has a SuperBowl, but when that team gets old mccarthy will be gone, Coaches dont lose coaching skills.So we will see I suppose. But who couldnt win with a stacked up offense like that?? I mean look how bad the d was last season, and they still won almost every game. And Im glad for your questions or opinions man. Thats what these are for. But I can say they were not prepared for the giants in the playoffs. By that I mean they gave them to much time off. And they werent in sync Like the were all season. Whats the point of resting your starters for 3 weeks to goand lose your first game in the playoffs? And what about matt Flynn? You cant tell me that it was coaching that had him throwing and playing like he did? Thats talent and surrounded by it.


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 6, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Damn. I'm excited about this season. Not because I feel like we will see many W's. But, because there is so many young player. Ponder with his first real year. I'm just happy to see MN moving on from being a playoff contender most years, but no chance at a super bowl. I'm excited.


Funny and I dont mean anything by it but the vikings, notice no capital letter, are 100-1 to win the Super Bowl and 50-1 to win the nfc championship. IE they dont stand a chance in the opinion of the odds makers. lol I have a very close friend that is a vikings fan and I laugh at all her facebook posts during the regular season. lol


----------



## smok3h (Aug 6, 2012)

rocky6106 said:


> Well yes, any team in any sport need some talent to compete. And yes people complain about him everytime the packers lose a game. He is horrible at clock management. His play calling in close games, and what to do in close games is not good. I mean He could not go into a franchise and rebuild it to a superbowl, with a couple good players. He doesnt have the skills. Everyone around him is skilled, every other coach on that team is skilled. He has an all star group. Shit anyone could get that team to win. I mean they win games when they didnt even have a running game. Thats not great play calling, thats talent making plays. Its just my opinion that he isnt an elite coach. Yes he has a SuperBowl, but when that team gets old mccarthy will be gone, Coaches dont lose coaching skills.So we will see I suppose. But who couldnt win with a stacked up offense like that?? I mean look how bad the d was last season, and they still won almost every game. And Im glad for your questions or opinions man. Thats what these are for. But I can say they were not prepared for the giants in the playoffs. By that I mean they gave them to much time off. And they werent in sync Like the were all season. Whats the point of resting your starters for 3 weeks to goand lose your first game in the playoffs? And what about matt Flynn? You cant tell me that it was coaching that had him throwing and playing like he did? Thats talent and surrounded by it.


Well, where you see a team that's mainly successful because of talented players, I see a team of players that were molded into the great, successful players they are today by McCarthy and his staff.

And actually, I would make the argument that it is exactly because of McCarthy and the other coaches that Flynn developed the way he did. I don't think it's a coincidence that McCarthy's had one excellent QB and another potentially good QB (I'm reserving judgment on Flynn until I see him play in some more games) blossom under his tutelage. 

But yeah, I guess we can agree to disagree on our evaluation of his coaching ability. In a decade I think we should have this conversation again, haha.


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea No doubt the coaching staff has made things happen, but mccarthy has a small part. I bet he doesnt even call half the plays. And flynn we will have to watch


----------



## ...... (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate to say it but the vikings got a long way to go.When it comes down to it the Packers own that division with Detroit and Chicago fighting for 2nd place.

I can't get over that 09 championship game though.They would of went to the super bowl if Favre didn't throw that fucking pick lol.As beat up as he was I think they would of beat the colts.


----------



## no clue (Aug 9, 2012)

The vikings suck. 5 Superbowl losses no wins. Even back in the days of the purple penis eaters they couldn't get it done


----------



## thehole (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm no longer into sports. I hung onto The Twins until last season when I canceled my claim in a group season ticket setup I've been in for over 10 years. 

The Vikings I let go after the embarrassing Culpepper/Dennis Greene era. I did get sucked back into the Viks when Farve came in and nearly took them to the superbowl if it wasn't for New Orleans cheating and purposely injuring opponents, but I knew in the back of my head that wouldn't last long, but it was actually one of the funner seasons in memory. 

The Vikings had a supposed intelligent coach that came from the legendary 49ers line of coaches, they had a offensive coordinator that was touted as one of the best ever who eventually went on to coach a strong Ravens team who destroyed the NY Giants in Superbowl XXXV in just his second year of being head coach, a star QB who liked to fumble to himself a lot(temporary star but still talented at the time), the best receiver in the NFL who had good receivers around him, a strong defensive line with good linebackers and an average secondary, a great RB lineup and one of the BEST offensive lines in NFL history. Yet not only couldn't they win a Superbowl, they couldn't even play well in the playoffs. 

I think the brutal loss to the NY Giants in NY in the NFC Championship really defined who the Vikings were then, a talented team who was lead by arrogant and selfish leaders who had no idea how to lead or run a NFL football team. That 41-0 loss was probably the most embarrassing loss for a modern sports team ever in my opinion as a ex-Viks fan.

The MN Vikings will never have what they had then, even with the ridiculous free trade system there is, their window for a Superbowl win has come and gone 5, 6 maybe 7 times now and I just don't have the energy to be continually disappointed. 

Same reason I'm done with The Twins. 

I also feel public money should not be used for private sports teams. If the Viks do not get a new stadium they will be in California in the next few years.


----------



## thehole (Aug 9, 2012)

Quit being a dick. I'm an ex-fan and I just got done blasting them but I don't need to use childish and insulting language to do so.


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 9, 2012)

They already got the new stadium, And the twins will be back on top soon, and so will the Vikings


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 9, 2012)

There are plenty of hall of famers with no ring in every sport. the still had a good team. they are rebuilding now


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 13, 2012)

rocky6106 said:


> Nice to See a Vikes Fan.Im From Minn. And yea we are rebuilding. Would be nice toget a reciever in there to help this season, there is like 5 or 6 free agentswe should snag. We wont see a bowlfor a few years but we will get there. As long as the packers dont make it agian


1-0!! If the season was one week long... haha.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 13, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Funny and I dont mean anything by it but the vikings, notice no capital letter, are 100-1 to win the Super Bowl and 50-1 to win the nfc championship. IE they dont stand a chance in the opinion of the odds makers. lol I have a very close friend that is a vikings fan and I laugh at all her facebook posts during the regular season. lol


Yeah, the Vikings definitely are not on the short list for SB XLVll. 

Vegas has Vikings 6 wins even/-130. Last year 7. 

I understand the part that you did not capitalize a proper noun (Vikings), Vegas has the Vikings at 100-1 and 50-1 and that you laugh at a girls facebook posts during the regular season. I don't understand "Funny and I dont mean anything by it". You would have to explain.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 27, 2012)

Christian Ponder looked good.
That Colts loss had nothing to do with him. Nice to see the defense rise to the level of ST and O on Sunday.


----------



## thehole (Sep 27, 2012)

Even with me excluding myself from most sports nowadays I did pop on the Viks game on slipstream tv online to watch the second half. It was enjoyable to see new talent. 

But honestly, I gave up on the Viks long ago. If I was a little older when it happened I would of left being a fan after "The Great Train Robbery" when they traded all their first and second round draft picks of 1990-1993 for the very shitty Herschel Walker and a slew of mediocre players. 
A few of those picks I might add which gave the Cowboys Emmitt Smith and Darren Woodson and a dynasty team for the 90s. My dad left them then. 
I left being a fan during the Dennis Greene/Culpepper days. After the horrible coaching and offense in the NFC championship loss in MN against the Falcons in 1998, I stuck around, after the shitty 99 season where they didn't even deserve to be in the playoffs I stuck, but after the NFC championship shutout loss in NY, even with Culpepper looking so good the first half of the season, I knew it was over. I gave up my season ticket spot that year.
After the 2004 wildcard win over Green Bay, another season they had no business being in the playoffs in, I got a tickle but I didn't bite. And of course they were defeated by an Eagles team they could of beat, and then Moss was gone soon after. Mid season in 05 I gave a weak hooray when Culpepper had his season ending injury. I thought to myself, finally, they can begin to rebuild, but then when Moss left it got real bad.
Tice was horrible, Childress was worse. 
They had a few good games after, lost to a half-assed Eagles team again at home in a wildcard, but just like as of today they are relying on Petersen too much and his career will continually be plagued with fairly serious injuries.
When Farve jumped on board in 09 I immediately paid attention being he is one of the best ever to take the field. I began to watch in ernest sometimes, but never made an effort to sit and watch an entire game. But when they hosted the Packers on Monday night I watched that one in full. And after they destroyed the Giants to gain the conference and a 1st round bye I thought "maybe this is the year they win it all". And after they clobbered the Cowboys to win a seat to the NFC yet again I said "this is the year." But honestly, before the Saints game I knew, I just knew. I bet against the Viks knowing they would disappoint me just as soon as they had me and my instincts were right. Even though the loss to the Saints was controversial it was a big loss none the less. So I guess I could say it ended there. 

I just can't do sports anymore. It isn't the huge disappointment one can get when a team that should of won a game didn't, at least not anymore, it's about the outrageous amounts of money and politics involved in all sports now. It's just not important to me anymore. But I definitely enjoyed while I tried. 

Gave up on my Twins just last season, season ticket prices went up bigtime. 

Just a note to Viks fans. Whether they do good or not this year is meaningless. When the state senate brings the stadium bill up again it's almost certain it will be voted down, even though MN media tells a different story. At the same time media and some politicians are saying the bill should come to vote and should pass, Zigy Wilf and the group of millionaires and billionaires who invested with him are looking for a new market and have been for about 3 years now. LA is top on the list. 

The deadline to publicly announce a move from MN is Feb. 15, 2013. But Wilf could sell to a new owner anytime and he has two billionaires in LA hounding him weekly to sell to them so my point is, be prepared for such an event.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 27, 2012)

thehole said:


> Even with me excluding myself from most sports nowadays I did pop on the Viks game on slipstream tv online to watch the second half. It was enjoyable to see new talent.
> 
> But honestly, I gave up on the Viks long ago. If I was a little older when it happened I would of left being a fan after "The Great Train Robbery" when they traded all their first and second round draft picks of 1990-1993 for the very shitty Herschel Walker and a slew of mediocre players.
> A few of those picks I might add which gave the Cowboys Emmitt Smith and Darren Woodson and a dynasty team for the 90s. My dad left them then.
> ...


The Herschel Walker trade...
1998...
Favre intercepted in field goal range...

I've got a little more confidence in the Vikings staying in MN. But maybe you are right. The first expansion team to go, the Vikings? I don't think it will be the case. If the Stadium is not going to happen then why are they choosing the architect to design the stadium by Oct 5th? Those firms would not be wasting their time on a deal that would not go through. If it wasn't, they would know. Why are the pull tabs to pay for the stadium already showing up in bars in the Twin Cities?

There is a deadline every year to announce if you are going to move to LA. The League wants it, totally. The deadline is a date to assure that the team can be moved and up and running for the following season. The deadline fact is really nothing of significance. It will be there, every year, until 2 teams are in LA, or 2020. 

Much of Zygi Wilf's "looking" has been leverage in a stadium deal. Sure, he would move if the deal was not in place. The thing is though.... The NFL does not want the Vikings to be the team to move to LA because it is a strong market itself and a piece of a very strong market based on rivalries stronger than any other division in the NFL. The NFL wants money. I'm sure Goodells visit with MN lawmakers (while wilfs plane is parked in LA (leverage)) promises were made about more than one Super Bowl. They don't really care if a team is destined to be the only team to never win a Super Bowl. It's money, and the MN Vikings make money despite not winning super bowls, ever.

Chargers, Rams, Raiders, Bills, Jaguars. Those are your potential LA teams. The Chargers have a clause in their lease to terminate in 2014. If I had to place a bet... the Chargers will be Roski Jrs team. California's financial problems... San Diego isn't LA. No way a new stadium is ever built in San Diego. The Rams will be number 2. Just my guess.

Yeah man... if you can't handle heartbreaks... the Vikings aren't a good team for you. Haha. I wouldn't be surprised if they never get rings.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 10, 2012)

This season has been a pleasant surprise so far.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've met Leslie Frazier, when he was the football H/C here locally at Trinity College. He's the main reason the Viqueens are winning, the man is a solid coach and has very good staff.

LOL, Viqueens...Bear fan here.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah. We have been calling him "Daniels"... Cedric Daniels from the Wire... He's all business with a cool head. When you see a reaction from him at all, you know he is extremely pissed.

the Viqueens... sure. 

Brandon Marshall is working out, for sure.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm feeling confident that this will be a loss. The Skins are going to bring some of the Vikings fans back to reality.


----------



## boneyards (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww yeah Rg III romping the vikings all the way =P


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 15, 2012)

boneyards said:


> Awww yeah Rg III romping the vikings all the way =P


Somehow I just knew. Our success has been on the Defense staying motivated. That only lasts so long.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 21, 2012)

But today we win...


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jan 1, 2013)

no clue said:


> Man.. I fear you are delusional. The vikings have only begun to suck.


Delay that thought until Saturday night. The Vikes made it to the Wild Card round... not bad.

They got rid of Lovie...? I guess that means Bears are in Defensive Rebuilding now?




chrishydro said:


> Funny and I dont mean anything by it but the vikings, notice no capital letter, are 100-1 to win the Super Bowl and 50-1 to win the nfc championship. IE they dont stand a chance in the opinion of the odds makers. lol I have a very close friend that is a vikings fan and I laugh at all her facebook posts during the regular season. lol


Chrishydro... aren't you a Cowboys fan? Or was it a Saints fan? I'm not sure which is worse.



thehole said:


> I'm no longer into sports. I hung onto The Twins until last season when I canceled my claim in a group season ticket setup I've been in for over 10 years.
> 
> The Vikings I let go after the embarrassing Culpepper/Dennis Greene era. I did get sucked back into the Viks when Farve came in and nearly took them to the superbowl if it wasn't for New Orleans cheating and purposely injuring opponents, but I knew in the back of my head that wouldn't last long, but it was actually one of the funner seasons in memory.
> 
> ...



sounds like you are a good-weather sort of sports fan. You can always jump ship every two years. That seems to be the amount of time it takes for a SB winner to lose the hype.

I doubt the Vikes will win a SB in my lifetime. I just grew up a Vikes fan... win or lose.


----------



## blacksun (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice try vikes!


----------

